# Tuning a fountain pen



## Rchan63 (May 19, 2011)

To all you great fountan pen users.

I made my first fountain pen a few days ago and my question is "How does one know the pen is writing at its best?" I never own or written with a FP so I have nothing to compare it to. Should the ink on the words be uniform like writting with a pen? 
I read the articles in the libary but still a little unsure.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## ed4copies (May 19, 2011)

The guys who sell at better shows---Oklahoman, Chasper, Beck, PenMan--and others, I am sure, spend time showing people how to write with a fountain pen---hopefully one of them will "write a lesson" for you, here.


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 19, 2011)

Richard if you have not gone through the Behind the Nib articles from DCBluesman, I would suggest starting there.  Here is a link:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=77366

The preparing the nib article will give you some of what you are looking for.  I hope that Roy or Gerry will chime in when they have a moment as they will most likely be able to explain what you are wanting to know.  

To me the lines should be fairly even when you write, unless you pause when you write and you will find that it gets heavier where you pause or slow down your writing.  You might see some variance when writing at strange angles.  Another thing is the paper you use should be good quality for the best ink flow.


----------



## Rchan63 (May 19, 2011)

Hi Ed I hope they will chime in too.

Hi Mike I have read the articles in the libary but I'm still a little unsure, I don't think I'm getting even flow when I write. I'll try better paper whne I get a chance.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## ed4copies (May 19, 2011)

Have you looked at  this?

http://www.exoticblanks.com/instructions/nib and inking cart final.pdf

It was actually for you to give t give to your customers, but you  may get some useful info from it.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

Richard:
I take "grocery bags" or just old rough paper bags to shows.
As soon as I have installed the nib, making sure that it is"pushed up" into the front section as far as it will go, AND centered horizontally on the feed, I install a QUALITY ink cartridge, NOT the CRAP ink that comes with the components.

Then I press on the cartridge until I get one small drop of ink to drip onto the paper bag. I then hand the pen to the customer and have them write the number "8" about 50 time onto the rough brown paper. This does a good job of sanding or "tuning" the nib to the individual's writing style.

Remember, you get out of a fountain what you put into it. I used private reserve ink cartridges and Heritance nibs because they are far superior to the stuff that comes with the components, IMHO, they are value priced, and finally, they are readily available.

This is the short version, as hundreds of books have been written on this subject. Again, this may not be the "right", just the way that works for me. YMMV

Respectfully submitted and I hope you hear from Anthony or Lou as they really are experts on this subject.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 19, 2011)

Richard, if you really want to build up your knowledge about FP then visit the 



http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/

A wealth of information and tons of folks that love their FP


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 19, 2011)

While ink should flow continuously when writing, there actually should be a difference when the slit in the nib is in or is not in the same direction as the line.  When the slit is in the same direction, the line should be thicker than when it isn't.  A nib will lay down a thicker line when pressed harder when aligned with the flow, a "flex" nib will make this difference even more.  Variations in line thickness is what many fountain pen users covet and one reason why the gold nibs which are usually more flexible are preferred to steel.  So when tuning a nib, it is usually good to make lines in both directions - with and without aligning to the slit.


----------



## Rchan63 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Andy

I have replaced the factory Nib with the Heritance Nib and using the Private Reserve ink cartridge. 
One thing I notice is the two tines are touching. If I gently push one of the tine down it doesn't pop back up unless I give it a little nudge. Are they suppose to touch?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

Mike and I are on the same page and he offered really good advice!
Also, the link he provided is an excellent resource.


----------



## Rchan63 (May 19, 2011)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Richard, if you really want to build up your knowledge about FP then visit the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Peter


----------



## ed4copies (May 19, 2011)

This website has changed a lot, but I learned a great deal from it--search the site for more info, but here's a start:

http://www.nibs.com/beforeandafter.htm


----------



## PR_Princess (May 19, 2011)

Rchan63 said:


> Thanks Andy
> 
> I have replaced the factory Nib with the Heritance Nib and using the Private Reserve ink cartridge.
> One thing I notice is the two tines are touching. If I gently push one of the tine down it doesn't pop back up unless I give it a little nudge. Are they suppose to touch?
> ...



There should be some distance between the tines to allow the ink to flow to the tip...but not much!  Three to four thousands of an inch is generally all that is needed. Keep in mind the greater the gap between the tines  the greater your flow of ink will be. You can adjust the distance, as long as you are careful.

Taking the que from Ed here are links to two articles -  

http://www.nibs.com/Article6.html
http://www.nibs.com/article1.html


LOL And one (from of all places)  here -

http://www.instructables.com/id/Fountain-Pen-Problems/#step1


Richard, it is also possible that you got a faulty or damaged nib. Drop me a note, and I will be happy to send you a one to replace the one that is giving you trouble.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

Rchan63 said:


> Thanks Andy
> 
> I have replaced the factory Nib with the Heritance Nib and using the Private Reserve ink cartridge.
> One thing I notice is the two tines are touching. If I gently push one of the tine down it doesn't pop back up unless I give it a little nudge. Are they suppose to touch?
> ...


 
If you could still find a "book of matches", If you could slide the match book cover between the tines, that's too much. If it "nearly' goes between the tines, that is perfect (for me, anyway).

I'm guessing that clearance is about 2/1000th.


----------



## Rchan63 (May 19, 2011)

[/quote]

If you could still find a "book of matches", If you could slide the match book cover between the tines, that's too much. If it "nearly' goes between the tines, that is perfect (for me, anyway).

I'm guessing that clearance is about 2/1000th.[/quote]

I can't even slide a piece of copy paper through. Does that mean I need to widen the gap between the tines?


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

If you could still find a "book of matches", If you could slide the match book cover between the tines, that's too much. If it "nearly' goes between the tines, that is perfect (for me, anyway).

I'm guessing that clearance is about 2/1000th.[/quote]

I can't even slide a piece of copy paper through. Does that mean I need to widen the gap between the tines?[/QUOTE]

I'm gonna open a big ole can of worms here. With a Cambridge, I'd say yes, open the slightly. The nib on a a Cambridge is bigger that my first house. Additionally, when I use a FP, I write on quality paper.

Like Bruce, I like for my reader to be able to "see" where I stopped writing and contiplated my next thought. 

This is as subjective as the individual writer.

My thoughts are to lay as much ink as possible, without blotting up. But then, I write funny.


----------



## Timbo (Jun 18, 2011)

How timely!  I'm a fountain pen newby also.  I'm currently working on a Lotus fountain pen.  I'll read the references above starting tonight.  

I was wondering if the same advice with regards to the quality of nibs applies to a highend kit like the Lotus?  Thanks.


----------



## paintspill (Jun 18, 2011)

i started making fountain pens a month or so ago and now write with one everyday and couldn't believe the difference the paper makes. i often pull a piece of cheap printer paper out of the fax machine at work to scribble notes and its like writing with a pocket knife. then i was writing on some really nice card stock we had at home and, oh my goodness what a difference.


----------

